# What's the empty space under the hood in the corner?



## foozed (Jun 6, 2002)

If you are standing in front of the vehicle.. facing the car looking into the engine bay.. the upper left corner has an empty space that has mounting brackets but nothing there. It looks like it's a space where they could put a battery.. Any ideas? Is my car missing something?


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

I think the DSC unit used to be there on sedans / coupes and does the wagon have the battery there?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

foozed said:


> *If you are standing in front of the vehicle.. facing the car looking into the engine bay.. the upper left corner has an empty space that has mounting brackets but nothing there. It looks like it's a space where they could put a battery.. Any ideas? Is my car missing something? *


Do a search in the archives both here and over at bimmer.org and you'll find a thousand posts covering the same topic.

Basically, it's there because BMWs are mass produced. That used to be the battery compartment for European 4 cylinder models, and used to house the DSC electronics on 6 cylinder models.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

dduk said:


> *does the wagon have the battery there? *


Nope in the back on the right side


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Nope in the back on the right side *


Sorry, my bad! Still getting over the wagon envy!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

"You put your weed in there."


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*According to my salesman...*

...in Europe they run their emergency vehicles with two batteries and the second one goes there.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

You mean your car DIDN'T COME with a Flux capacitor. Return it immediately.


----------



## foozed (Jun 6, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *"You put your weed in there." *


Haha.. Dude I said the same thing to one of my friends who first asked what that space was for!!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

dduk said:


> *
> 
> Sorry, my bad! Still getting over the wagon envy!:thumbup: *


I have a new friend Take that Mike325xi "aka" Mr. anti-Wagon


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *"You put your weed in there." *


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

